# Going in my ear?



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay, (havent been on much lately)... but Jade does the wierdest thing. If i put her near my ear, she shoves her nose in my ear hole and thrusts her snout in as hard/far as she can, and licks inside sometimes too. Its pretty funny. Every day this happens, and in the shower i wash the inside of my ears well too.

Explanations anyone?


Btw, i am just curious is all. im not worried or dipleased or etc. its actually really cute when she does it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just being a hedgehog exploring and u better watchout u might get anointed  :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That sounds super cute! Maybe she is just trying to keep her bestest pal tidy!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

lol


----------

